# The TPF Print Exchange Extravaganza!



## oriecat (May 7, 2004)

Come one, come all! Everyone is invited!   Send in your prints, receive prints back in return!  It's fun, it's easy!

The Small Print
1.  Participants are to send in 5 copies of the photograph of their choice.  Prints can be traditional or digital, lab or home printed.  Photo quality.

2.  Prints should be no smaller than 5x7, no larger than 8x10.

3.  Send a self-addressed stamped envelope with your photos, so that your stash can be returned to you.  Envelopes should probably be 9x12 to easily accomodate the photographs.

4.  Prints should be sent by June 15th.

5.  When you are ready to send yours, PM me for my address.

6.  Make sure to mark the outside of the envelopes with "Photos, Do Not Bend".   Including two pieces of steady cardboard or thick paper might also be a good idea for safety.

7.  International participants contact me and we can figure out the arrangements for postage.  

8.  Anyone using an online printing service is welcome to have the prints shipped directly to me, to save on the additional postage.  

9.  Can we please have this made Sticky so it stays up top?

10.  I am sure I forgot something, we will get it all worked out.

Let the printing and swapping begin!


----------



## TwistMyArm (May 7, 2004)

I made it sticky for you orie.   

Anyway I was wondering if you would mind giving a brief explanation of what you plan on doing with the photos orie. Some of the newer members may not be familiar with the exchange.


----------



## Geronimo (May 7, 2004)

It is like christmas only in the summer time.


----------



## oriecat (May 8, 2004)

Thanks Twister!

What we are doing... we are exchanging prints, that's why we call it the print exchange.   Everyone will send in 5 of their prints, and will then receive a random sampling of 5 prints from the other participants in exchange.  It's a cheap, easy way to see others work in person, instead of digitally and to get your print collection started!  Make sense?


----------



## MDowdey (May 8, 2004)

im down, how do we start?



md


----------



## oriecat (May 8, 2004)

Read the instructions above!


----------



## MDowdey (May 8, 2004)

ok, im officially an idiot.


md


----------



## oriecat (May 8, 2004)

And this is a new revelation?


----------



## aggiezach (May 8, 2004)

:LOL: :LOL:


----------



## Geronimo (May 9, 2004)

when I get back from Florida, I shall pm you mindy.


----------



## oriecat (May 9, 2004)

Have a good time!


----------



## oriecat (May 10, 2004)

Also please remember to sign your prints.  I personally would like real name and forum name, so we know who's who, but that's a choice we can all make I guess.  I would sign on the front if there's space, like in a border, or on the back if not.  Make sure to use a soft pencil or felt tip pen that won't damage the print by pressing through.


----------



## drlynn (May 14, 2004)

I can hardly wait.  I've got a plan for a shot that I really hope works out the way I have it in my head.


----------



## oriecat (May 14, 2004)

Wow, a special shot just for us?!   Good luck, Doc!


----------



## oriecat (May 21, 2004)

I want to bump this thread to make sure everyone is aware (and working on their prints! ) but it's already at the top!  what to do, what to do...    8)  :roll:


----------



## Chase (May 21, 2004)

Now you bumped it to the REALLY REALLY top  8)


----------



## oriecat (May 21, 2004)

I'm so talented.

I suppose instead of calling it a bump, I just need to call it an orange.

Damn, I just noticed that I spelled extravaganza wrong in the title.  How embarrassing.


----------



## Chase (May 21, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> Damn, I just noticed that I spelled extravaganza wrong in the title.  How embarrassing.



You did?  :?


----------



## oriecat (May 21, 2004)

I thought I did.  Maybe my eyes are playing tricks on me.  8) 

Thanks dude!


----------



## ksmattfish (May 21, 2004)

I'm in.  Although I haven't even picked a neg yet.

Now I have to do a really, really good job with the printing because of the conversation I've been having with Mark C. about BW digital prints vs. gelatin silver


----------



## markc (May 21, 2004)

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> I'm in.  Although I haven't even picked a neg yet.
> 
> Now I have to do a really, really good job with the printing because of the conversation I've been having with Mark C. about BW digital prints vs. gelatin silver


Yeah man. I'm feeling the pressure myself.


----------



## havoc (May 22, 2004)

i want one of theirs LOL


----------



## aggiezach (May 22, 2004)

me too!


----------



## oriecat (May 22, 2004)

That could be arranged for a small fee...


----------



## ksmattfish (May 23, 2004)

Do we have a list of all who want to participate in this yet?  I'd really rather receive a print from each participant, than just 5 random prints (maybe I misunderstand what is going on?).  I can come up with a print for every participant; does that work for the rest of the you?


----------



## havoc (May 23, 2004)

I would also like to recieve one from everyone. I can return the favor and give one to all as well.


----------



## Geronimo (May 23, 2004)

me as well.


----------



## drlynn (May 24, 2004)

I'd probably be willing to send enough for all, assuming I can get myself in gear and put a shot together that I like enough to let people see.


----------



## oriecat (May 24, 2004)

I guess if we got a definitive participant count, then we could look at doing a print for all, but there was a large number of people in the other threads who said they wanted to participate and the voting showed that people would rather do a limited print due to the prohibitive cost of doing potentially 20+ prints.

Ok, let's start a list of who will DEFINITELY participate.  Please reply here or PM me and I will update the list.  

1. oriecat
2. ksmattfish
3. geronimo
4. havoc
5. drlynn
6. aggiezach (in for up to 8-10 people)
7. markc
8. Jeff Canes
9. Bob McBob

How about we close the list off at the end of day Friday, and that will be our participant list and we can decide from there...


----------



## markc (May 24, 2004)

Yo!


----------



## drlynn (May 24, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> How about we close the list off at the end of day Friday, and that will be our participant list and we can decide from there...



That's a great idea.

Are you kicking yourself for volunteering to help this raggedy lot of us yet?


----------



## Jeff Canes (May 25, 2004)

Count me in,I am dropping the negative off at the lab to night on my way home


----------



## GerryDavid (May 28, 2004)

Sounds interesting, although the one part confused me a bit.  You said to include a self addressed stamped envelope so we can get our prints back.  So that means we send prints out, they get sent out to some people and after a while they get sent back?  Thats what doestn make sense to me, makes more sense that the envelope is there so we can recieve the other prints from other people via that envelope.  And we never get our original prints back.

So please correct me if im wrong, or just say the way it is if that above doesnt make sense, hehe, im not sure if it does.


----------



## oriecat (May 28, 2004)

When I said get your prints back, I meant your collection of prints from the others.  Not your originals, of course.

Are you in?  We gotta know by tomorrow.


----------



## Bob_McBob (May 28, 2004)

I'd like to participate, but how do we send a stampled envelope if we live in a different country?


----------



## oriecat (May 28, 2004)

Send me a couple canadian bucks, and I'll cover the postage for ya.  Canadian money is pretty.  

Edit - or chocolate.  Writes up big sign: Will pay postage for chocolate.


----------



## Bob_McBob (May 28, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> Send me a couple canadian bucks, and I'll cover the postage for ya.  Canadian money is pretty.
> 
> Edit - or chocolate.  Writes up big sign: Will pay postage for chocolate.



I have some chocolate Canadian dollars somewhere


----------



## GerryDavid (May 28, 2004)

Hehe, I think you can buy a bag of Canadian chocolate loonies at the dollar store.

I would have probably participated but I didnt notice this till last night and I dont like to make rushed decisions.  But the next time this happens, I would probably do it.

Who konws,  perhaps one of the prints we get will be worth something one day.  Perhaps Anne Geddies *or what ever her name is* did something like this.  *Smirks*.  good reason to sign the back of the print and date it.


----------



## drlynn (May 28, 2004)

Wow! Pretty impressive lineup.  Almost makes me afraid to send mine in! 

But I have to participate, just so I can have original, signed prints from the very talented list of people who are participating.


----------



## oriecat (May 29, 2004)

Ok, list finalized!  Is everyone ok with doing 9 prints?  Or only 8 if you don't want one of your own, he.


----------



## markc (May 29, 2004)

I could go with 8.


----------



## ksmattfish (May 29, 2004)

So it's 8 prints, 8x12 or smaller, sent to Orie by June 15th.  Is that right?


----------



## oriecat (May 29, 2004)

Yuppers.  Get printing, boys.


----------



## Geronimo (May 29, 2004)

Who is all in this mother?


----------



## oriecat (May 30, 2004)

See my post near the bottom of page 2, I have been editing to update the list.


----------



## Geronimo (May 30, 2004)

Ok lets turn this mother out.  

God I need to stop listening to old school hip hop.


----------



## oriecat (Jun 11, 2004)

4 days to mail!  Are we all working hard on our prints? 


Thought - does everyone have a digital file of their print?  if so, how about if I set up a gallery for the prints, so everyone else can see what they missed out on?     I would wait a week or two to set it up to, so the participants would get their actual prints back first.  What do people think?


----------



## Geronimo (Jun 11, 2004)

sounds` good to me


----------



## Bob_McBob (Jun 14, 2004)

Oh CRAP!!

*hastily orders prints*


----------



## drlynn (Jun 15, 2004)

sounds good to me.  

I'm worried that my print isn't "up to snuff."  I tried something new, and I loved the final image, until I saw it printed.  The print seemed somewhat less powerful than the image as I constructed it.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## havoc (Jun 15, 2004)

Its ok Dr Lynn, I did a print exchange in class as well, so i went with the image everyone in class wanted me to do since it is easier to run off 25 copies of one then finish two separate prints and run 10 and 15 of them thru a darkroom i went with the 1 image. I was proud of this image when i printed it the first time, but that was my frst photography class as well. Now that i print it again, though i have printed it better i relized because of the negative there are limitations as to how good it can be


----------



## oriecat (Jun 15, 2004)

Ok, Lynn and Jeff have been received.  Havoc, Matt, and Bob are en route or about to be en route.  I printed last night.  So we need status reports from Mark, Zach and Gero.  What's the scoop guys?


----------



## markc (Jun 16, 2004)

Sorry. Some personal stuff has reared it's head. They should be in the mail by Friday.


----------



## oriecat (Jun 16, 2004)

No problemo, Mark.  Hope all is ok.


----------



## aggiezach (Jun 16, 2004)

I too will have my prints in the mail by friday. Sorry for the tardiness, I've had a lot of sh*t come up recently! Thanks again Orie for organizing all of this.


----------



## oriecat (Jun 16, 2004)

Cool.  8)  We're all good then.


----------



## Bob_McBob (Jun 18, 2004)

Prints arrived today, now I need to go pick them up.  Hopefully they'll be in the mail this evening.


----------



## PSA (Jun 20, 2004)

ah, I have come too late!


----------



## ksmattfish (Jun 22, 2004)

I can hardly wait.  Let's post what we sent so we can all see!


----------



## oriecat (Jun 22, 2004)

I think we should wait to post them until everyone receives their prints.  That way we can all see the real goods instead of the digifiles, which are never as good.


----------



## Geronimo (Jun 22, 2004)

Well if anyone needs some web space just let me know.


----------



## markc (Jun 23, 2004)

Sorry for the delay. Mine went out Monday. They aren't going to hold up to scrutiny. I had to use cheaper paper and I'm having problems with my printer, but they look okay if you don't put your nose up to them. I hate sending them out like that, but they're as good as I can get right now. The "good as a fiber print" challenge is going to have to wait.


----------



## oriecat (Jun 23, 2004)

hmm likely story  hehe


----------



## aggiezach (Jun 24, 2004)

To make up for my tardiness, I too have plenty (read unlimited) web space available for high-res scans or for those large digital files, so we can see the submissions in all their glory. 

Mine should be on the way soon although I'm not promising greatness this time around. Maybe next time 

Zach


----------



## ksmattfish (Jun 29, 2004)

So how's it coming along, Orie.  Have all the prints arrived?


----------



## oriecat (Jun 30, 2004)

I am still awaiting Zach and Havoc...


----------



## Bob_McBob (Jun 30, 2004)

Yarr


----------



## havoc (Jul 1, 2004)

Ah crap i gave them to my GF to ship last week, i find them in her car today still. I will send them out this afternoon. Luckily i am only 60 miles away.  :roll:


----------



## aggiezach (Jul 1, 2004)

Mine was shipped today. Sorry for the late shipment, Its been a long month


----------



## oriecat (Jul 1, 2004)

I'm glad to hear that, Havoc!  I thought you sent them a long time ago and they should be here next day, so i was really worried that they got lost!  Which would be bad... since you'd have to do it all again! 

No worries, Zach!


----------



## oriecat (Jul 8, 2004)

Havoc?!


----------



## Bob_McBob (Jul 11, 2004)




----------



## Bob_McBob (Jul 18, 2004)

Anyone?


----------



## oriecat (Jul 18, 2004)

I'm still waiting for Havoc!  I have everything ready to go as soon as I get his prints.  I sent him a PM a couple days ago but he hasn't picked it up yet.


----------



## havoc (Jul 19, 2004)

Hey everyone sorry i have been so busy. I had some problems with the post office and ended up having to reprint. Since it was so late i added in some old stuff, (not my favorite pic, but who knows, taste is subjective) LOL Anyways i sent the pics out today in a much thicker envelope so hopefully no more problems. Orie should recieve them tomorrow or Wednesday. Again i see that everyone was waiting on me and i appologize for all the delays.


----------



## oriecat (Jul 21, 2004)

Got Havoc's prints yesterday, I will get everything mailed out today!  Thank you all for your patience and for participating.


----------



## oriecat (Jul 21, 2004)

Ok, all prints ready for shipping as I type.

A couple things, we had some unsigned prints soooo...
the small b/w unsigned is Bob McBob
the 8x10 color unsigned is aggiezach
and Havoc actually sent us two each, so his are the two b/w unsigned, should be on top of the pile since they came in last, one almost square, one thin & long


----------



## ksmattfish (Jul 21, 2004)

I forgot what I sent


----------



## Karalee (Jul 21, 2004)

So whens the next one for all us late comers


----------



## malachite (Jul 21, 2004)

> So whens the next one for all us late comers


Soon hopefully as I wanted to get in on the fun too. Was waiting until someone either wanted to start another one or I'll start/run one myself but wanted to see how the current one goes first. Doing the math I was thinking one group of 6 (5 images each) to keep the overhead down a bit. Theme wise, keep it simple and just submit your best 8X10 (approx) at the moment whether it be color or B&W.

Any takers? Would get it going as soon as the current one completes itself. I've got a couple of ideas as well about getting the images back to everyone in cardboard photo envelopes without everyone having to send a postage pre-paid envelope. Everyone have a Pay-Pal account? That would make it really easy even with exchange rates outside the US so we could go global.

I'm still brainstorming it but I'm game to run one.............

pm me if your interested as I don't wan't to mess up the flow oriecat has going on here. Then we'll start our own _sticky_ thread.


----------



## havoc (Jul 21, 2004)

Dammit, i knew i forgot something. signing them. Yeah i felt bad about being late and i had a bunch of the second one so i included them. If i remember right i included a picture of a local spot for Orie as well. I hope i am reembering right. The last few days have been a total blur.


----------



## GerryDavid (Jul 22, 2004)

malachite said:
			
		

> Any takers? Would get it going as soon as the current one completes itself. I've got a couple of ideas as well about getting the images back to everyone in cardboard photo envelopes without everyone having to send a postage pre-paid envelope. Everyone have a Pay-Pal account? That would make it really easy even with exchange rates outside the US so we could go global.
> 
> I'm still brainstorming it but I'm game to run one.............
> 
> pm me if your interested as I don't wan't to mess up the flow oriecat has going on here. Then we'll start our own _sticky_ thread.



Im interested but kinda holding back due to the money, got 4 college classes to pay for soon.

Just a couple questions, what sort of pictures are ok to submit?  I assume photo's that have barely been manipulated, just levels, etc?  Nothing to heavy with photoshop?

And instead of limiting it to 6 people, why not take as many people as you can, and then group them into 6.  Either first come, first serve, people get put into groups that way, or after all the names are in, you group them up after.  Then one group would have more or less than 6 so everyone is involved?  this way you dont have to wait for everyone to submit thier picture to send them out, cuz as soon as each group has thier pictures in they cn go out.  Just a thought.

And where do you get the carboard photo envelopes?  And how much are they?  :0)

The paypal is a good idea, assuming each person has it.  I wonder how much this would come to?  Perhaps the one that ran the last one can give us an idea?


----------



## oriecat (Jul 22, 2004)

Malachite, you are welcome to steal my thread here, I'm all done now! 

We had a group of 9, so eight prints being mailed, and the postage was $1.98, or $2.10 to Canada, except for those who chose Priority Mail, so then it was $3.85.


----------



## Karalee (Jul 23, 2004)

malachite said:
			
		

> > So whens the next one for all us late comers
> 
> 
> Soon hopefully as I wanted to get in on the fun too. Was waiting until someone either wanted to start another one or I'll start/run one myself but wanted to see how the current one goes first. Doing the math I was thinking one group of 6 (5 images each) to keep the overhead down a bit. Theme wise, keep it simple and just submit your best 8X10 (approx) at the moment whether it be color or B&W.
> ...



If theres more people than Malachite can handle Id be willing to pick up the slack....if theres any interest in another print exchange.


----------



## aggiezach (Jul 23, 2004)

I too, would love to help. I'd also like to be apart of the next one. Now that I've got my dark room setup I can print my own photos and send in a better submission!


----------



## malachite (Jul 23, 2004)

My goal was to cater to the people who can't afford to print 10+ pictures. Keeping it at 5 seemed resonable if you're wanting to send quaility stuff direct from slide or something that can start to get pricey for quality.

I'll be putting something together this weekend and posting it up prolly Sunday to kick this one off.


----------



## ksmattfish (Jul 23, 2004)

I just got my package!  Excellent job everybody, these are some really nice photos!!


----------



## drlynn (Jul 24, 2004)

OK, since they're out there now, I guess I should explain mine.

My shot is actually 24 separate exposures, stitched together.  I intentionally left the overlaps/edges visible to give it a "mosaic" look.

As  I said earlier, I was pretty happy with the shot, until I saw it printed, but by then I didn't have time to do anything else (or so I thought  ).


----------



## ksmattfish (Jul 24, 2004)

drlynn said:
			
		

> My shot is actually 24 separate exposures, stitched together.  I intentionally left the overlaps/edges visible to give it a "mosaic" look.



I like it.


----------



## Geronimo (Jul 24, 2004)

very nice photos everyone.  I am glad I decided to join in.


----------



## markc (Jul 24, 2004)

I just got my package today. Cool! Nice work, everyone!
This is the one I sent:

[oops  I removed the image. I wasn't considering that not everyone had gotten the package yet.]

Like I mentioned earlier, the ink has foamed up in the cartridges (I think), so there's some microbanding, which I apologize for. I still haven't gotten that fixed.


----------



## Bob_McBob (Jul 24, 2004)

I'm looking forward to seeing everyone's prints.  If I participate in a future print exchange, I'll be sure to pick something I've shot on film and print it properly in the darkroom.  I had to get some quick prints of a two-year-old digital shot made because I had no darkroom access .  Oh well, they ended up looking decent, I suppose.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jul 24, 2004)

WOW!!!!! some very nice photos


----------



## havoc (Jul 24, 2004)

Man i can't wait to see them, I go home tonight and they should be waiting for me in the mailbox...


----------



## ksmattfish (Jul 24, 2004)

Here was mine.







camera:  Anniversary Speed Graphic 150mm Schneider lens
film:  Arista Pro 125
printed on 8"x10" glossy FB paper


----------



## havoc (Jul 25, 2004)

Yep i found them waiting in my mail box yesterday and i must say i was amazed at the pictures that were sent. Very good everyone. I gotta say i love the kitty. I am thinking that is Orie's but i could be wrong LOL, and Gero, that picture you sent is amazing. I liked everyones pictures, I like the expirement that DrLynn did with the photo collage, it looks really cool. Marks picture of the little girl is very expressive and endearing. Matt's is of course very nice. Jeff i love the Tetons. I am assuming the archeticture shot is Bob's. I love arch. photography. What building is that. It looks like a government building. i.e. courthouse or something. 

My photos i wish i had more time with. The first was looking through the window of a demolished building in the pearl district. One wall of the building is still standing and i took it because i liked that you could see the building through it. The second picture unfortunatly looked better in color but i couldn't make anough copies in time. I gave it a light blue tone to try and bring out the water a bit, but in color i think it would look alot better.


----------



## Bob_McBob (Jul 25, 2004)

Sorry, the cat's mine .  Evil little cow she is, too... I caught her sleeping and grabbed that shot, she wasn't impressed.


----------



## havoc (Jul 25, 2004)

Well its a beautiful cat. LOL


----------



## aggiezach (Jul 25, 2004)

I just got the photos this weekend! WONDERFUL WORK! You guys really do inspire me to become a better photographer! I absolutely love the collage with the tree, Great experiment. I'll post some more comments about the other photos when I get home and have more time to look at them. I only had a few minutes to check them out before I had to come to work. 

Great job everyone, I can't wait for the next one when I can print the photos in my own darkroom! YAY!


----------



## drlynn (Jul 25, 2004)

My package came in the mail yesterday, but my wife forgot to tell me until today.  

Anyway, what a great bunch of images! Now I gotta go buy some frames!  

Matt and Mark, those shots were every bit as good as anticipated.
Orie, I loved that shot.  Just the right amount of grain, and a beautiful composition.
Jeff and Gero, two absolutely breathtaking mountain ranges.  Both shots do a great job of giving that impression of size.
Bob, that cat shot is wonderful.  Nice cozy composition, and so much texture detail and contrast you feel like you can reach out and touch that fur.
Zach, very nice composition.  I love the balance, and then the spot of color to draw in your attention.  Very striking.  Good job.
And Havoc, those shots were definitely worth the wait!  Your river scene was one of my wife's favorites.


----------



## Karalee (Jul 26, 2004)

So are we gonna share with those that didnt get to see the real prints


----------



## oriecat (Jul 26, 2004)

As soon as Bob gets his, I think that's all of us, right?


----------



## havoc (Jul 26, 2004)

Well i really appreciate the nice comments 
I was feeling like i was the weakest link, especally since my photo teacher told me that it was just "C" work. I was very impressed with all of them, if i wasn't the weakest link then their was none because all of the pictures are spectacular!


----------



## Bob_McBob (Jul 27, 2004)

If anyone's interested, I actually decided to send two different crops (four each) and get orie to distribute them randomly.  Here's a page showing both crops (the ones with the borders): http://www.pbase.com/bob_mcbob/printexamples  Hope you got the one you like


----------



## oriecat (Jul 27, 2004)

lol!  I didn't even notice!


----------



## Bob_McBob (Jul 27, 2004)

I just got the prints in the mail.  All I can say is, I'm REALLY glad I participated, these are amazing, guys!  Great work!


----------



## Karalee (Jul 27, 2004)

Bob_McBob said:
			
		

> If anyone's interested, I actually decided to send two different crops (four each) and get orie to distribute them randomly.  Here's a page showing both crops (the ones with the borders): http://www.pbase.com/bob_mcbob/printexamples  Hope you got the one you like



Those are neat!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jul 27, 2004)

Mount Moran Teton Range
Hasselblad 500CM, 80mm
Ilford XP2 Super 400
Hand Held


----------



## drlynn (Jul 29, 2004)

Mosaic of 24 individual shots.  Stitched together in Photoshop. I left the levels unaltered to enhance the mosaic look of the shot.


----------



## markc (Jul 29, 2004)

It's from second session out with my Canon 10D.


----------



## oriecat (Jul 29, 2004)

Mine was:


----------



## Karalee (Jul 29, 2004)

Wowza Mark and Orie those are great. Im gettin real excited about this exchange now


----------



## havoc (Jul 29, 2004)

Damn i knew there was one missing LOL
Orie i never got one from you  I was wondering what you sent out.


----------



## Geronimo (Jul 30, 2004)

Well here is mine


----------



## havoc (Jul 30, 2004)

Geronimo's picture is spectacular. I love The grain in Ories as well. I hope i get to see the real thing LOL.


----------



## oriecat (Jul 30, 2004)

Havoc said:
			
		

> Damn i knew there was one missing LOL
> Orie i never got one from you  I was wondering what you sent out.



OMG! I am so sorry!  I screwed one of them up and kept meaning to reprint a copy, and then I spaced.  How the heck did I manage that... ugh... PM me your address again and I will send it on!   Damn, I suck.  Ok, I don't get to be in charge anymore... hehe...

Edit - oh I am remembering more now, I made the piles while I was waiting for yours to come, and I knew I still needed to make another, so since you are closest, I figured it would be best to do yours, then I could mail the others and they would get there in good time with you getting yours, and then by the time I finally got your prints, I forgot that your pile was still short.


----------



## havoc (Jul 30, 2004)

Hey no problem at all. i was late LOL It my fault.


----------



## Karalee (Sep 22, 2004)

Im not sure why the other thread was locked,  so I had to post here.

Today I got my prints for the latest photo exchange, and I have to say Im impressed with everyones talent! All shall be having wallspace in my home.

Thanks to Malachite for running the exchange, and for those of you who missed out - theres always next time. I know Im game for another one.


Kara


----------



## Corry (Sep 22, 2004)

I never knew there was a print exchange.  Where was this other thread posted?


----------



## jadin (Sep 22, 2004)

Got mine today as well, all of them are amazing. Why was the other thread locked? Someone get bored?


----------



## Corry (Sep 22, 2004)

WHERE is the other thread?


----------



## oriecat (Sep 22, 2004)

Maybe they meant to lock this one, since it's well and over and picked the wrong one? Damn mods around here...


----------



## Chase (Sep 22, 2004)

Yeah, you'd think Manda would do a better job


----------



## Karalee (Sep 23, 2004)

The other thread was right underneath this one here

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8615

Not sure why it was locked, but the pictures were fantastic! Cant wait for the next one  Alison, my bf already has a space picked out for your one on the wall :lmao:


----------



## GerryDavid (Sep 23, 2004)

Might be tempted to do the next one.  :0)  But then again if kara does it, she may find out my address and start to stalk, hmmmm.  :0)


----------



## malachite (Sep 23, 2004)

Well, you know you could have just started a new thread.................

But anyway.....All the pictures were awsome huh? I have this idea that I have to fill every square inch of a certain wall here with pics from all of you guys so I'll be doing another exchange for sure. Dunno if I want to try and cram one in right before the holiday season or not though.

How many of you in the current exchange have what you sent in digi format as well? I say we start another thread and post em' all there so we know who sent what and discuss from there. Or we can see how long we can make this thread   

Post your pics guys. Show everybody else what they're missin'


----------



## oriecat (Sep 23, 2004)

Yes, show us please!


----------



## Corry (Sep 23, 2004)

Yeah, I'd love to see what I missed out on!


----------



## Karalee (Sep 23, 2004)

I made a new thread for us to post our pictures

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11217


----------



## malachite (Sep 23, 2004)

And where was this 2 minutes ago? OK, I'll move.................


----------



## malachite (Sep 23, 2004)

And where was this 2 minutes ago? OK, I'll move.................


----------



## Karalee (Sep 24, 2004)

And where was this 2 minutes ago?

 :LOL:


----------

